# Abu Garcia Revo Toro 60 Winch in excellent condition with full spool of 50 LB braid



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

Abu Garcia Revo Toro 60 Winch in excellent condition with full spool of 50 LB braid and 40 LB Seaguar Blue Label fluoro topshot. Mechanically perfect. Cast a mile. Powerful reel.

Both handles are included.

- Gear Ratio = 4.6:1 = 22 inches per crank = a lot of cranking power.
- Even though light weight it produces Max Drag 22 LB therefore you can fish heavy lines with comfort.

$170 TYD

For pics please follow the link below...

http://www.westernbass.com/forum/ab...aid-and-seaguar-blue-label-fluoro-t95924.html


----------

